# Hello from New Zealand - R34 GTR VSPEC II



## TuLaLiT (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi guys just want to share some pics of my R34 GTR VSPEC II :shy:

I bought the car in August 2008 completely stock standard apart from Fujitsubo Legalis R exhaust system and a K&N panel filter






























The car remained like that for awhile 

Now just after over a year and a half of ownership this is what the car looks like

Parts that are added :
- Ohlins adjustable platform suspensions ( thinking of ditching these soon )
- Polished intake plenum
- Aftermarket 100mm thick intercooler
- GReddy intercooler piping kit
- GReddy suction kit
- Apexi super suction pod filter x 2
- Nismo side skirts and rear pods
- Nismo GT LED tail lights
- Nismo LM GT4 19x10.5"














































Unfortunately this will be the final chapter of the car now I'm concentrating on buying my first house I cant spend anymore money on this car 

Hope you guys like it


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks stunning mate really love white r34's and those wheels really turned it over to the dark side:smokin:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Wheels make an immense difference..

Nice 34GTR..


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Very nice, and top choices on all the mods you've done. Engine bay looks great too. Doesn't need any more spending on it!.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am just wondering why I can't see the photos. Hmmn.

Can I ask why you're thinking of ditching the Ohlins?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice and decent car :clap:

I love them in white...
... best color IMHO


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, huge difference! The car looks great, you should be happy with that for awhile!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A superb looking 34:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

lovely job mate, very nice


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks very good,nice and clean....reminds @ my last R34 V-SpecII

alex


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

very nice car! you're a wellington boy eh? We should organise a get together with a few other people on here and maybe hook in the SDU guys too.


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

you don't have to spend more in it.
very good looking gtr - nice mods :thumbsup:


----------



## TuLaLiT (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments guys 

tonigmr : The Ohlins I got is just too soft for my liking 

frost : I bought it off a guy in welly but the car is reside in auckland now with me


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

What a difference. Nice and clean.


----------



## SKYLINE GT-R (Oct 6, 2008)

amazing R34 GTR, i like it, white color + NISMO wheels wooooow

keep it clean


----------

